# Cowl Tag Decipher



## Marc's 66 GTO (Mar 13, 2012)

Can anybody help decipher this cowl tag on my 66 GTO? Thanks for any & all help!!


General Motors Corporation

03E 768
ST 66 24217 BAL 6738 BODY

TR 223 TT PAINT

GD 2

BODY BY FISHER


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Marc's 66 GTO said:


> Can anybody help decipher this cowl tag on my 66 GTO? Thanks for any & all help!!
> 
> 
> General Motors Corporation
> ...


First line:
03E (Build date: 03-March E-5th week)

Second line:
ST 66 (Model year 66) 
242 (GTO) 
17 (2 dr hardtop) 
BAL (Built in Baltimore)
6738 (Sequential unit number)

Third line:
TR 223 (Black interior)
TT (upper/lower paint: Martinique Bronze)

I found this information here:
1966 GTO Specifications - UltimateGTO.com

Bear


----------



## Tambo (Aug 15, 2011)

You will find some handy info here as well ... 1970 PONTIAC GTO Information Specifications Resources Pictures

Hey Bear, I'm aware of the UltimateGTO.com site but it has never opened for me. All I ever get is this ...

UltimateGTO.com is The Ultimate GTO Picture Site. 
No way! Forbidden! 
I have recently disabled some hotlinking directly to individual images. You may however link to any page you like. Ya just can't link to an image name any more. If you disagree, let me know. I'll make exceptions for certain websites.

Or you might be getting this page because you are in a neighborhood with a spammer or hacker that uses a similar IP address for abuse.

You came all the way from http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/cowl-tag-decipher-36928/ at IP address 118.208.152.81 looking for /cgi-bin/statsexplorer.cgi?year=1966&f1=dataplate on ultimategto.com with your spiffy Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Windows NT 5.1; Trident/4.0; EasyBits GO v1.0; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; .NET CLR 2.0.50727; .NET CLR 3.0.4506.2152; .NET CLR 3.5.30729) program. But all you got was this lousy 403 forbidden error!

Please tell Sean about the "403" error by emailing this page text to [email protected].

And you might want to steer your browser back onto the road here. 
Go to UltimateGTO.com

Thanks.


----------



## Marc's 66 GTO (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for the great info guys! Does anybody know how to find which drivetrain the car came with? I bought the car with a 67 Firebird HO Ram Air 1 400 in it. (WS Block 670 Heads) So I'll be on the lookout for the correct motor. Its a 4spd. car but I'm not sure if it's a M21 or M22 trans. I'm assuming it's the original trans & rear. I want to restore the car back to original & need to know if it was a 4bbl. or 3 deuce setup. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Marc's 66 GTO said:


> Thanks for the great info guys! Does anybody know how to find which drivetrain the car came with? I bought the car with a 67 Firebird HO Ram Air 1 400 in it. (WS Block 670 Heads) So I'll be on the lookout for the correct motor. Its a 4spd. car but I'm not sure if it's a M21 or M22 trans. I'm assuming it's the original trans & rear. I want to restore the car back to original & need to know if it was a 4bbl. or 3 deuce setup. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


Order up the PHS Historic Services , that doc will tell you everything about the car when it left the factory.. All you need to do is supply the vin and a few bucks.....


----------



## Marc's 66 GTO (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks 68greengoat, that's been an option for a while.... and I will do that eventually just to have the documentation...and will probably get the reproduction window sticker as well. In the meantime I was trying to see just how much info I could get on the car before ordering from PHS. I even contacted the original selling dealer about the original invoice etc... several years ago but they weren't willing to dig thru all the boxes in the warehouse. :-(


----------



## Marc's 66 GTO (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks BearGFR, I tried the Ultimategto website yesterday... worked fine for me.. just can't find the drivetrain info that I need.


----------

